# BEAR PICS!!!!! and lots to come....



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

here is a bear pics..... more to come tonight or tomorrow.... i think i may have at least 3 bears coming in










this bear is nicknamed yogi... he is a bit too friendly... he came 20 mins after we set the bait out yesturday









a little bit bigger bear?









a bear with a white chest









what looks to be a big bear... definitely a shooter









smaller bear?
..... opps ill find it later... im done for now this is all the pics i have for now

tiny bear!!









biggish bear?









big big bear?









donut thief!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

and last but not least this guy was there this morning... for some reason it looks dark but it should have been light.... just shows ya how dark this swamp can be









any thoughts on weights or anything let me know.... oh and my camera time is off... i didnt realize it was military time when i set it so the times are switched... so 2300 is actually 11 am not pm.... fyi


and the reason for the change in camera position is because yogi tore it off the tree and carried it 15 yards... but not before he took pictures of himself... trees, and that stump u see sticking out in these pics... im just glad he didnt crush the cam!!!... i put it in yet another spot so it would be pointing down at the barrel so the flash wouldnt scare them as much... and ill probably get rid of it all together after a while.... ill sit all day if i have to.... i wish i knew someone who had a no flash camera because i cant afford to get a new one!!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

sweet!! nice pics..maybe ill be lucky enough to film ya if timing works out!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> what looks to be a big bear... definitely a shooter



shooter bear....defiantly..


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice Pics Hawk


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

those Pictures taken in the UP? you are a lucky guy with all the bears!!


----------



## michiganbowhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

awsome pics hawk. looks like you have some luck this season. my dad is going with me on my hunt so hopefully i can get some pics to share from my hunt with ya


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks guys

cass- I agree looks like a good bore to me but this is my 1st year doing any of this and im doing it by myself... I hope to have 3 guys up at bear camp... me (hunter) and maybe you and my dad switching up on videoing... and whoever doesnt video gets to drive me and the cameraman back on the quad... to make the bears just think we are baiting.... should work out great.. but time will tell.... if you cant go up or if my uncle can go up i might see if he will do it... but we will see....you would have to miss school and heaven for bid you do that :lol:

motcityman- yes this is in the UP... Newberry Unit to be exact... 

Michiganbowhunter... please do share the pics

I like the fact that these bears are coming in i just hope they dont get too full and decide they dont want to come in anymore like i have heard them do before....

i only get to get up there on the weekends so it makes it hard to monitor their food... when i got up there last time all the donuts were gone... and they had been eating the dogfood in the bottom... so at least i had that to fall back on i guess... I wasnt going to go up this weekend but i am now thats for sure!!! i cant afford not to!!!

the guy hunting just down the way didnt go up there this last weekend so that is good news.. he must be going up there every other weekend... so i have to make sure i keep going up.....

anyone want to loan me some money:lol: bear hunting is expensive!!!


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Hunterhawk,

Nice pics.,looks like you have a shooter or 2!!!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Glad to see that you got some bears hitting the bait.....Hope the dog runners don't run them off.....have buddy's that had bears in that area till the dog guys started running the bears.......Good luck getting one......Mack


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

they better not run them off because they shouldnt be in there the 1st week anyway... if they are they are going to be sorry they came onto the property... that swamp can get mighty nasty... wouldnt want those guys to get into the wrong place :lol:.... no but seriously i have the 1st hunt so the dog hunters better not be in there... i would be devistated!


----------



## Hunter38 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice ...._ I am jealous!!! _The biggest bear you described as a shooter, looks like he will be in the 400+ range. There were several that I would love to have step into my stand on opening morning! Well done!

Stay safe!


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

I have done both bait and dog hunt. Many times the dog hunters get credit for running bears off. As someone who has done both, I know better. However, bears are creatures of opportunity and they will travel a very long ways for those opportunities. Bears will know each and every acorn bearing area and how well it is producing. They will also know each and every fruit and nut tree within miles. If there is another food source that is producing big, no bait will hold them in the area.

It is always nice how one hunter group is so quick to blame another because there is a change they can't explain so hey it must be the other guy.

Opps, forgot good luck Hunterhawk. I hope you have a hunt of a lifetime.


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

hey great pics, I've heard bears can go nocturnal like deer do, how can you keep them from eating just at night?


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

brohnson said:


> hey great pics, I've heard bears can go nocturnal like deer do, how can you keep them from eating just at night?


Put out less food so that the bears know that if they aren't the first to get there, the food will be gone. Pick a designated time when you will be baiting and stick to it give or take an hour. Try and make the bears know that if they don't visit before dark, there is no food to eat. The other thing to try is to take your bait with you when you leave at night.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

that is some good advice..... and Larry i wasnt jumping on the dog hunters and whether mack was trying to i dont know... i think he was just trying to say he hope no one runs the dogs until their season allows....

i would be crushed if they did but yes thanks... i hope i have a hunt of a lifetime too

my bears are luckily coming in when its light.... the times on my camera are backwards in military time... i work with military time all the time so i just leave it... doesnt bug me TOO much... but i have heard of the methods giver stated and i plan on doing the same thing... especially the week or so before... i get there on the 6th so i have a few days to try and train them... they will quickly learn to get there in the beginning of the week too because it wont be replaced till the weekend:lol: .. the only good thing is the other people hunting around there cant get up there till the weekend early... im just taining my bears to come in earlier in the week so i dont have to wait till sunday to get me a bear... hope to have a bear down wednesday.... if only it really worked like that :lol:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Whos gonna come up and help ya get that bear out the woods or on the back of the wheeler?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i dunno who is all going.... im thinking my dad and uncle... but i might have one of my buddies from this site go up too.... and if my dad and uncle cant make it im recruiting.... want to be on the recruiting list?


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lol sure would only take 4 hours to get to the cabin anyways. When does your hunt start and how long you gonna be up anyways? I may try and swing down for a day or 2 while your up.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

ill be up there the 6th-14th.... if i can afford it anyway :lol:... im hurting for money BIG TIME right now... not sure i can even make it up this weekend... this is killing me... think im gonna sell a gun ... its not because of the bear costing me either... well maybe a little... its that other thing.....


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

great picks hunterhawk. keep em coming in. u r doing pretty good. alot of hunters aren't getting hit yet down here.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice pics bro! when is your hunt? if you need a guy to video i would love to for our website! good luck..


----------



## bowhawker (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, isn't your bear hunt during goose season.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> thanks guys
> 
> cass- I agree looks like a good bore to me but this is my 1st year doing any of this and im doing it by myself... I hope to have 3 guys up at bear camp... me (hunter) and maybe you and my dad switching up on videoing... and whoever doesnt video gets to drive me and the cameraman back on the quad... to make the bears just think we are baiting.... should work out great.. but time will tell.... if you cant go up or if my uncle can go up i might see if he will do it... but we will see....you would have to miss school and heaven for bid you do that :lol:


Sounds good and you know Im good to miss school


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hey bowhawker... if you go up with me on the 6th of september we can hunt geese the 7th 8th and possibly the 9th!!!

you didnt even coment on the pics!!! what you think of them? 

lets shoot tomorrow!!!

jeff- i will keep you posted!!! if nothing else i wouldnt mind if you posted the video on your website....

a very nice guy on this forum is going to let me use his better than average video camera i believe... because im letting him take my good digital camera for kill shot pics on his hunt!!
so the video should be REALLY good quality!!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> a very nice guy on this forum is going to let me use his better than average video camera i believe... because im letting him take my good digital camera for kill shot pics on his hunt!!
> so the video should be REALLY good quality!!!


LOL! My how your singing a different tune now a days!:lol:

Just make sure you put it to good use!

And Thanks for letting me borrow yours...


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

dsconnell said:


> LOL! My how your singing a different tune now a days!:lol:
> 
> Just make sure you put it to good use!
> 
> And Thanks for letting me borrow yours...


you know how it is... you have to suck up once in a while....:lol:... ps... you have that thing camoed yet?


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

HunterHawk said:


> ill be up there the 6th-14th.... if i can afford it anyway :lol:... im hurting for money BIG TIME right now... not sure i can even make it up this weekend... this is killing me... think im gonna sell a gun ... its not because of the bear costing me either... well maybe a little... its that other thing.....


 
Just a thought, stay off M-S and get a part-time job, ya lazy sissy bear. 


You're in luck, I just saw this link on AOL news: http://news.aol.com/article/uk-spy-agency-seeks-gay-recruits/138337

Just trying to help out a fellow turkey team member.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha im not on here when im not working :lol:... all i do is watch cameras all day at the most lax place ever... so i can do both... i have 2 different monitors side by side....

i need a job that makes me work... ill be the 1st to say that....

i went from doing drywall busting my butt... to working for a builder busting my butt, back to drywall... and then to security... i miss hard work... anyone can do security... i feel more like a greeter than security.... im that guy that sits at the desk by the door... you know the one that always is the 1st to get taken out! about to get switched to a new place though where i get to work more.. which was my request.... so at least i have that until i can get a new job


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Great Pics! This is getting me excited for the 21st. My husband finally drew his tag and is hunting in Red Oak. We have seen many good signs. I hope when we start baiting to get at least 2 or 3 good pics. I am afraid of the camera getting torn to shreds.

Good Luck and keep the pics coming.


----------



## rocknut (Jun 23, 2008)

Sweet pics! Now I know what was lurking around when the kids and I were up at the cabin (Newberry area) last weekend blueberry picking!! LOTS of blueberries, and also lots of bear poop (loaded with blueberries of course!). We even caught a whiff of the bear on several occasions, so he/she must have been relatively close...

Good luck!


----------



## dasherriff (Jun 23, 2008)

Great pics. Best of luck and look forward to a pic of the results.

Go Bulldogs!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

dasherriff said:


> Great pics. Best of luck and look forward to a pic of the results.
> 
> Go Bulldogs!



yeah good call on the Go Bulldogs... but im sure you meant the Mason ones right?:lol:

thanks for the comments guys.... if casscityalum jumps on the train i will be headed up again this weekend


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Makes me want to apply for a bear tag next year.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Hawk, was the lead I gave you any help?

Big T


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Hawk, was the lead I gave you any help?
> 
> Big T


nope he said he wasnt into doing it anymore... but thanks Big T!!!.. it was worth a try...

me and casscityalum are heading up there again this weekend

he doesnt know he is going to be helping me put up stands too... so keep that on the down low


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> me and casscityalum are heading up there again this weekend
> 
> he doesnt know he is going to be helping me put up stands too... so keep that on the down low


hmmmm...least your bringing along the real man to do the heavy work:coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

casscityalum said:


> hmmmm...least your bringing along the real man to do the heavy work:coolgleam:coolgleam


 LMAO! take that boooooooyyyyy!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hahaha PAAAAALLLLEEEEAAAAASSSEEEEE...

now i just have to find what stands to take... i need 4 i think ... unless we make one into a ground blind:yikes:

cass dont forget to remind me to bring your dang hunting coat!!!


----------

